# New Win Photo Best Of Breed



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't know how he does it, but big congrats! He's a beautiful boy, and what a career he's having already.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Mystic, he's beautiful.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I love the expression on that guys face. 
It radiates a deep appreciation of an exquisite boy, which is the way we also feel about him
Way to go Mystic!! (and his loving team)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It made me happy too how the judge really loved him and smiled at him.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a great weekend! Congratulations!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

He looks beautiful. Do you groom him for shows yourself or do you get someone else to do it? It's just a curiosity question, because he looks amazing! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, for these shows I bathed him every morning and dried him specially, bc I wanted to let him hike and play after the show. It stunk- too much work, lol. Sometimes my friend Indya does the really artistic trimming, but Mystic is a super easy guy with nothing to hide or fix with the coat camoflague. I have shown him myself in BOB a few times, but the judge said SKINNY, like he was too thin. I think 15 months is hard for competing against full grown specials . Here is Mystic today swimming- I do not think too skinny but more just a teenager


----------

